# PAY TRAVEL /TOURPAY !!
,    -.
        ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

> ?


    .    ,  .

----------


## Andyko

> .    ,


  ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


  )  ,    . ,   .   ,        ,    ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

> -


!!      ,      -   ,    ... ,       - .
            100 ..     ?

----------

> -


   ,      ..

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  -

----------

> -


  .           ?    ,            ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


    , ?





> ?


      ?

----------

,     ,           ,          (   ). (,   ).

----------


## Andyko

,  
  - ,

----------


## ---

?

            ,   ,   ,    
 .     ,   
, (),     .   .
 ,   . ,      ,  
 -    ,     
    .
    (, )  
.    ,  ,  "  
     ,   
     ,    
   " -   .
     ? ,    
   -       ,    
  ,     ,    
. ,   .  .
       -     ? 
  ,         , 
  -     ,     
  ,     .

       ,  ,  , ,
        ( 
    )    .   
   . ,     ,     
 .  -   ,     ,   
    -  ,     . 
!!!         ???

----------


## _33

,       ....    ....:     .   ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------

> ,       ....    ....:     .   ?


    .      .            .

----------

> .      .            .


    .      ,   .        .    ,     , ..   ,    .     .         ?         /,    ?          ?    ?

----------


## ABell

.      ?

----------

.   ?          .      .      .     ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## ABell

> .   ?          .      .      .     ?


             ?   .        .     - (50-90).

----------


## ABell

1000  (    3-5 .),      .

----------

, 6%
, ,   ,             ?      ,        ,       .              ?      ,    ?

----------

,         .   ......

----------


## -36

> ,         .   ......


  ,   ,      ,

----------


## ABell

""?

----------


## -36



----------


## ABell

,     (  ).    .   .

----------

,    .   "  ".  ,    - .          ?       ,    ,        .  ?       ?        ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## ABell

.  !

----------


## C

,   .    ,    -   -           TOURPAY ,        ?   -   ?

----------

